# expression belge



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

humm... voila, j'aurais besoin d'un petit coup de main en "belge"

"dimanche en huit", ca veut dire quoi ?!? dimanche, dans une semaine ?!?


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> humm... voila, j'aurais besoin d'un petit coup de main en "belge"
> 
> "dimanche en huit", ca veut dire quoi ?!? dimanche, dans une semaine ?!?


 Oeuf corse


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oeuf corse


et merde, je la verrais po avant dimanche prochain



vous en avez d'autres des expressions po trop comprehensible comme ca ?!?


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> et merde, je la verrais po avant dimanche prochain
> 
> 
> 
> vous en avez d'autres des expressions po trop comprehensible comme ca ?!?


 En voici quelques unes . 

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> et merde, je la verrais po avant dimanche prochain
> 
> 
> 
> vous en avez d'autres des expressions po trop comprehensible comme ca ?!?


Pour être à la hauteur de ta dulcinée ... dico du parfait belge   http://atelier5.webacademie.ch/scrabble/J_belgicismes.htm#J 
Tu vas l'épater!!!   :love:
Un conseil .. ne lui dis jamais quelle est pelante! .. même si c'est vrai   :casse: :love:  
Par contre tu peux toujours tenter "tu enlèves ton singlet?" ... on ne sait jamais!  

.


----------



## kisco (7 Août 2005)

"dimanche en huit" c'est belge ? parce que je l'ai déjà entendu en Suisse aussi, donc à mon avis c'est français. (très logique ce que je dis !!  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour être à la hauteur de ta dulcinée ... dico du parfait belge   http://atelier5.webacademie.ch/scrabble/J_belgicismes.htm#J
> Tu vas l'épater!!!   :love:
> Un conseil .. ne lui dis jamais quelle est pelante! .. même si c'est vrai   :love:  :love:




lol

non, mais je progresse en belge... 

Ce qu'est drole,c'est quand je lui repete un truc pour la 3eme fois, et qu'elle a toujours pas compris... la je craque...et generalement je finis apr lui expliquer en anglais, c'est plus simple...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> "dimanche en huit" c'est belge ? parce que je l'ai déjà entendu en Suisse aussi, donc à mon avis c'est français. (très logique ce que je dis !!  )




ouep, c'ets peut etre francais... mais ca doit etre tiré du vieux francais... franchement, je l'ai jamais entendu en france... donc a du zapper l'expression en france puis les belges l'ont gardé...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> lol
> 
> non, mais je progresse en belge...
> 
> Ce qu'est drole,c'est quand je lui repete un truc pour la 3eme fois, et qu'elle a toujours pas compris... la je craque...et generalement je finis apr lui expliquer en anglais, c'est plus simple...


Relis-moi plus haut .. ça peut servir!


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En voici quelques unes .
> 
> :love:


 En tant que belge je tiens a signaler que y'a des erreurs sur ce site !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Relis-moi plus haut .. ça peut servir!



heuu...   
ca veut dire koi ?!?   
j'ai bien une idée... mais...


bon, je vais une fois aller a la toilette...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> heuu...
> ca veut dire koi ?!?
> j'ai bien une idée... mais...
> 
> ...


singlet=maillot de corps ..... ehhhh faut lire son dico!

par contre si elle te dit que tu es "castard" alors bombe le torse c'est tout bon!   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais une fois aller a la toilette...


Ah neni m'fi ça ne n'in à Lidje qu'on parle ainsi!!   
Tu confonds avec les gens de Bruxelles

Toi je sens que tu ne reviendras pas entier de ton séjour en Belgique  :casse:


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

"Couque", "soutard" et "zinneke" je les utilise toujours même si ça fait longtemps que j'habite en France maintenant.  :rose: 
J'ai hâte de retourner à Bruxelles cet été!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais une fois aller a la toilette...



pareil    :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

Kasparov

Ce dico est largement meilleur et beaucoup plus complet   
http://www.tutoweb.com/belgicismes.htm

Offres lui des chiques et des pralines et elle t'adorera   
et si elle te demande une "baise" te réjouis pas trop vite c'est pas ce que tu crois   :love:
Si elle te dit je vais acheter un "pistolet" ... ne décampe pas illico en France ... elle avait juste faim  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

Merci pour ces liens, mon immersion culturelle va être grandement facilitée. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Kasparov
> 
> Ce dico est largement meilleur et beaucoup plus complet
> http://www.tutoweb.com/belgicismes.htm
> ...



re merci... 

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

En Corse ; vous pourriez entendre des expréssions en Français ; mais Corsisées... Bonne chance... Y'a pas de dico pour décoder l'argot Ajaccien, par exemple :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En Corse ; vous pourriez entendre des expréssions en Français ; mais Corsisées... Bonne chance... Y'a pas de dico pour décoder l'argot Ajaccien, par exemple :love:



... Du genre ; je vais aller bigonzuler ailleurs, je crois que c'est pas ici que je vais me la camper... C'est trop tuppinu


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Du genre ; je vais aller bigonzuler ailleurs, je crois que c'est pas ici que je vais me la camper... C'est trop tuppinu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Du genre ; je vais aller bigonzuler ailleurs, je crois que c'est pas ici que je vais me la camper... C'est trop tuppinu



je te jure... ces etrangers...


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

je l'ai entendue celle la (je te sonne une une fois)


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Du genre ; je vais aller bigonzuler ailleurs, je crois que c'est pas ici que je vais me la camper... C'est trop tuppinu


C'est du corse, ça ? 
Alors pourquoi ils utilisent pas ces expressions dans _Astérix en Corse_ ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Août 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> En tant que belge je tiens a signaler que y'a des erreurs sur ce site !!!


:rose: Suis pas belge :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2005)

Arf ! dans ma région, y'a une expression que j'adore .....

"I va tchère d'zours" ... littéralement : "il va tomber des ours" ... expression commune qui s'utilise quand il va pleuvoir abondamment .....:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2005)

Qu'il est bia, sés, li ptit gamin :love:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2005)

Au plus que tu la goûtes, au mieux que ça te goûte! :rateau::casse:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Août 2005)

Au fait c'est un belgicisme, le phénomène des "Barakis" !???


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est un belgicisme, le phénomène des "Barakis" !???



Clairement, ça nous vient de la commune de Seraing  (pas très surprenant   :love: )

Pour nos amis étrangers, c'est un terme directement lié à un type de personne, ce qu'on pourrait qualifier en France de "jacky"


----------



## Lio70 (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> et si elle te demande une "baise" te réjouis pas trop vite c'est pas ce que tu crois


mdr


----------



## Lio70 (7 Août 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est un belgicisme, le phénomène des "Barakis" !???


ça vient du dialecte wallon qui signifie "une personne qui vit dans une baraque" à comprendre dans le sens "roulotte". Bref, les barakis c'était les romanichels. A l'heure actuelle, ce terme désigne simplement de façon moqueuse des "asociaux".


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! dans ma région, y'a une expression que j'adore .....
> 
> "I va tchère d'zours" ... littéralement : "il va tomber des ours" ... expression commune qui s'utilise quand il va pleuvoir abondamment .....:rateau:


En Wallon il y a aussi des expressions géniales comme (en les traduisant en français):

- il fait tellement chaud que même les parasols se mettent à l'abri
- il fait tellement chaud que si tu mets un mort dehors il court se mettre à l'abri
- Il fait un vent à décorner un boeuf

J'en chercherai d'autres


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ça vient du dialecte wallon qui signifie "une personne qui vit dans une baraque" à comprendre dans le sens "roulotte". Bref, les barakis c'était les romanichels. A l'heure actuelle, ce terme désigne simplement de façon moqueuse des "asociaux".


L'injure supprême est d'être traité de "barakis de Kermesse"


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> L'injure supprême est d'être traité de "barakis de Kermesse"


 Ou de p'tit "Rhony" ....

= "petit peteut frimeur avec sa casquette a l'envers que se la pette"

(C'est plus court en belge !!)


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Ou de p'tit "Rhony" ....
> 
> = "petit peteut frimeur avec sa casquette a l'envers que se la pette"
> 
> (C'est plus court en belge !!)


Je ne la connaissais pas celle là .. c'est typiquement Bruxellois?


----------



## islacoulxii (8 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne la connaissais pas celle là .. c'est typiquement Bruxellois?


 J'pense pas que ce soit bruxellois mais plus général... En Bruxellois ce serait un "Dikenek"


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un a-t-il des couques pour ce matin ? 

(j'ai faim)     :love:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Y'a pas de dico pour décoder l'argot Ajaccien, par exemple :love:


... et pour comprendre les Ajaciennes !


----------



## richard-deux (8 Août 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai entendue celle la (je te sonne une une fois)



_Je te sonnes tantôt?_ 

Lorsque j'ai entendu cela la première fois, j'ai demandé ce que cela voulait dire.
Surtout venant d'un responsable d'université, qui tutoies les inconnus aussi facilement.  

Les Belges ont le tutoiement facile.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il des couques pour ce matin ?
> (j'ai faim)     :love:


Moi j'ai les couques propres...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai les couques propres...



Encore heureux...   http://www.couquesdedinant.com/blue/html/imports/couques_2.jpg


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne la connaissais pas celle là .. c'est typiquement Bruxellois?


 Absolument pas  on dit pareil a Liege


----------

